# Help Dating Old Melody Maker...



## Guest (Jan 5, 2019)

I have an old Gibson Melody Maker. It has the double cutaway, a single coil bridge pickup. It is a cheap burst.

My buddy I got it from says it is from the early '60's. When I date the serial number it shows up as 1973-1975 and built in Kalamazoo. But to contradict this, Wikipedia says they stopped making them in in 1971. They also say:

"*in 1961 the body style changed to a symmetrical double cutaway, resembling a Gretsch 6122 or a Danelectro Shorthorn; the single cutaway model was discontinued.[1] The body style was changed in 1966 to a style similar to the SG"

"From 1959 to 1964 the finish was a sunburst, from 1964 to 1965 it was cherry, from 1966 it was fire engine red or pelham blue, in 1967 red was replaced by sparkling burgundy and walnut became an option from 1968."
*
So based on Wikipedia, the early '60's is correct from the body shape, and color. But the serial says 1973-1975, when the Melody Maker was not made anymore.

From Wikipedia:

The Gibson Melody Maker was first launched in 1959 and discontinued in 1971.[4] It had a thin slab-style mahogany body and a one-piece mahogany neck.[4] All the electronics, from the small single-coil pickups to the cable jack, were assembled on the pickguard and installed in a rout in the front of the body. The strings ran from a straight-sided simplification of the traditional Gibson headstock at one end to a wraparound bridge/tailpiece unit at the other.[5]

*Body style*
From 1959 until 1961,[1] the Melody Maker had a single cutaway slab body style similar to the early Les Paul Junior model but thinner. *In 1961 the body style changed to a symmetrical double cutaway, resembling a Gretsch 6122 or a Danelectro Shorthorn; the single cutaway model was discontinued.[1] The body style was changed in 1966 to a style similar to the SG,* with pointed "horns", a large white scratchplate, and white pickup covers instead of black.[2] Note: Melody Maker "D" refers to the double pickup model of any vintage but is often mistakenly used for the double cutaway model.[4]

*Options*
Options on the Melody Maker included two pickups, the "D" model and a short-scale 3/4 neck.[2] In 1967 a twelve-string version and a three pickup version were introduced, the Melody Maker 12 and III respectively.[1] A short length version of the Vibrola vibrato device was also available as an option.[2]

*Colors*
From 1959 to 1964 the finish was a sunburst, from 1964 to 1965 it was cherry, from 1966 it was fire engine red or pelham blue, in 1967 red was replaced by sparkling burgundy and walnut became an option from 1968.[1] Rare examples were made to order in other custom Gibson colors e.g. Inverness Green.[6]

*Melody Maker (1971–72)*
The Melody Maker was discontinued and replaced by the SG 100, 200 and 250.[1]

What do you think?

This is not it, but it is exactly like this one:


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Are the pots original? The date code on them might help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2019)

Boogieman said:


> Are the pots original? The date code on them might help.


Yes they seem to be. I took all the screws out but without disconnecting the ground to the bridge I couldn't see much, plus they are covered in solder and wire. There are only 2 pots. Based on the research I posted above, I think the serial dater is wrong, and it is between 1961-1963.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2019)

These look the same but notice the pot location. Mine has the back pot in line with the front pot almost parallel with the strings. The second photo has the back pot almost behind the bridge.











Photo # 2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2019)

Edit:

The one above that is different than mine may be 3/4 scale.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2019)

Here's a link to a 1962 MM exactly like mine except this one has obviously updated knobs. Mine are gold like the photos.

Melody Maker original 1961/62 - Estudio 54


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2019)

OK so if I take the first # off the serial (the second is a zero) and put it into the serial checker it comes up as Built in: *1960* (solid body model). That is incorrect according to Wikipedia. But there may be some overlap when they switched over to the double cutaway? They say the body change was made in '61.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks an awful lot like my 62

I posted a clip in the wrap tail thread.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

You can start narrowing down the build date based on the bridge angle, which changed in early '62. From '59 to early '62, the bridge angle was 7.5 degrees, like other 50's wraptails. If the angle is relatively straight & the bridge is compensated (i.e. "lightening bolt" pattern), the build date is '62 or later.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Have you emailed the serial number to Gibson?

They used to be able to answer those questions.

Nathan


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

StevieMac said:


> You can start narrowing down the build date based on the bridge angle, which changed in early '62. From '59 to early '62, the bridge angle was 7.5 degrees, like other 50's wraptails. If the angle is relatively straight & the bridge is compensated (i.e. "lightening bolt" pattern), the build date is '62 or later.


That Melody Maker is a 62 or earlier for sure given the placement of the bridge studs at an angle like that. That bridge that is on there right now is not the original, it should have the smooth wrap around. The lightning bolt design came out when the bridge posts were straightened out in late 62 if I remember correctly. 

Nice guitar you have there!! Can you post pics of the serial # and maybe show is the Potentiometer code dates or wiring under the pickguard?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ooooops


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

“


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> “


Ok, so it's most likely a '61 (or early '62).


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2019)

Player99 said:


> This is not it, but it is exactly like this one:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I hope yours is as much fun an mine. I refer to it as a very happy piece of mahogany.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I hope yours is as much fun an mine. I refer to it as a very happy piece of managing.


I am not a big user of bridge pickups, I use neck pickups mainly. So I don't use it much.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Player99 said:


> I am not a big user of bridge pickups, I use neck pickups mainly. So I don't use it much.


I like neck pups a lot too. The MM is nice to pull out for a couple of songs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I like neck pups a lot too. The MM is nice to pull out for a couple of songs.


The neck has a very primitive feel to it. The frets are in great shape, and the guitar wasn't played much by the look of the fretboard.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry for the highjack, but as our two guitars are so similar, it may be interesting.

Mine was refinished and refretted at the 12th fret in Toronto at some point in its life.

After that, some hack did a “rewiring” job that I had to reverse when I bought it. (For the sake of clarity, in case the seller is reading this, the seller is a highly skilled and respected guitar tech and player. He definitely did NOT do that rewiring job).

I also replaced the stock single coil (safely tucked away) with a Curtis Novak P90 designed specifically as a replacement for this model.

So, the pots and jack are not original, nor is the pickup, but the pots are CTS, the jack is switch craft and the pickup has a bit more balls than the og.

It’s actually a pretty nice player. The neck is on the thin side compared to other Gibbies (no club like my 2013 R7), but no dead spots or high frets. Maybe the 12th fret worked some enduring magic on mine when they had it.

It seems nice and stable in its present condition, no value to a collector, but I don’t really care as I have no interest in selling it.


----------



## eveready (Nov 29, 2009)

Getting back to the question of age. That one is like '63-64. The bridge angle, the lightning bridge on it, the knobs, the upper shoulder width by the cutaways and even the colors on the sunburst are all indicative of that period. in 65 to 66 the upper shoulders were pretty much symmetrical with the lower parts or the guitar.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Did you look up the serial number on Gibson’s list on their site?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Help Dating Old Melody Maker...*
She appears to have been making melodies for quite some time...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

greco said:


> *Help Dating Old Melody Maker...*
> 
> *She appears to have been making melodies for quite some time...*


And just be yourself...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

greco said:


> *Help Dating Old Melody Maker...*
> She appears to have been making melodies for quite some time...


If you are interested, here's her actually social media profile pic........


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

eveready said:


> Getting back to the question of age. That one is like '63-64. The bridge angle, the lightning bridge on it, the knobs, the upper shoulder width by the cutaways and even the colors on the sunburst are all indicative of that period. in 65 to 66 the upper shoulders were pretty much symmetrical with the lower parts or the guitar.


If the bridge posts are angled, its a 62 or older..When the lightening bridge came out the posts were straight. This guitar has the wrong bridge on it. Its a 62 or earlier


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Thought this thread was Tinder for an aging rocker.


----------

